# KEINER EINE IDEE? Kann auf der Kosole nicht mehr einloggen..

## alex00

Kann auf der Kosole nicht mehr einloggen...

Wenn ich mit F12 in die Melungen wechsle she ich folgende Meldung ganz unten stehen....

tty1: can't exec /bin/login: NO such file or directory

Unter KDE funktioniert alles...einloggen, su, ....

Will jetzt XOrg neu aufsetzen und muss deshalb auf die Kosóle wechseln....

Jemand eine Idee was da nciht stimmt....?Last edited by alex00 on Thu Nov 02, 2006 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

du hast irgendwann mal pam-login unemerged und vergessen shadow zu installieren  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> du hast irgendwann mal pam-login unemerged und vergessen shadow zu installieren 

 

was heißt das jetzt konkret? muss ich einfach:

emerge shadow machen?

laptux alex # emerge --pretend shadow

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.14-r1] USE="cracklib%*"

----------

## Necoro

klingt gut ... wobei mich wundert - du hast es ja schon drauf ... hmmm ... egal -- schaden kann es nicht

----------

## alex00

habe jetzt emerge shadow gemacht und bekomme am ende das folgende:

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/work/shadow-4.0.15'

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

ACCESS DENIED  access_wr: /

dodoc: LSM does not exist

>>> Completed installing shadow-4.0.15-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/shadow-4.0.15-r2/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-sys-apps_-_shadow-4.0.15-r2-23999.log"

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

access_wr: /

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

laptux alex #   

login geht nachher nochimmer nicht...oder muss ich den rechner neu starten?

----------

## nikaya

Livecd --> chrooten --> emerge shadow 

mal versuchen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511957.html

----------

## alex00

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Livecd --> chrooten --> emerge shadow 
> 
> mal versuchen.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511957.html

 

verstehe nicht...boote von live cd ....und dann? Muss ich aktuelle live cd verwenden?

----------

## alex00

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Livecd --> chrooten --> emerge shadow 
> 
> mal versuchen.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511957.html 
> ...

 

Sorry kenn mich für die obigen Befehle zu wenig aus....kann mir jemand der reihe nach sagen was ich machen muss/soll....bitte mit genauer Befehlsangabe....schon mal danke für eure Mühe...

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt folgendes gemacht....

- von Live-CD gebootet

- dann laufwerke gemountet: mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo  und mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

- chroot /mnt/gentoo  /bin/bash

- emerge shadow

Dann kam wieder die selbe meldung wie oben...also er installiert anscheinend nicht das shadow....

Dann noch ein:

- etc-update

- env-updateLast edited by alex00 on Thu Nov 02, 2006 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Such lieber mal danach.

Schwer ist es wirklich nicht.

Eigentlich reicht sogar schon ein man chroot:

 *Quote:*   

> UBERSICHT
> 
>        chroot NEUEROOT [BEFEHL...]
> 
>        chroot OPTION
> ...

 

Also: chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

bringt dich mit einem frischen "Login" in deine Gentoo Inst.

(btw: das kennst du alles aus deiner Installation)

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt folgendes gemacht....
> 
> - von Live-CD gebootet
> 
> - dann laufwerke gemountet: mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo  und mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

Bringt er eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du die Partition mountest?

Kannst/Darfst du Dateien erstellen?

Tobi

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Habe jetzt folgendes gemacht....
> 
> - von Live-CD gebootet
> 
> - dann laufwerke gemountet: mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo  und mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

Ich bekomme keine Fehlermelung...nichts....danke für den Tip oben...habe die Befehle eh selber gefunden.....

Habe unter meinem laufende System versucht verzeichnisse in boot und in bin zu erstellen...beides ging ohne probleme....

oder meintest du das anders?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich meinte eigentlich unter chroot.

Hast du evtl irgendwelchen komischen Features?

Poste bitte mal emerge --info

Tob

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich meinte eigentlich unter chroot.
> 
> Hast du evtl irgendwelchen komischen Features?
> 
> Poste bitte mal emerge --info
> ...

 

Habe eigentlich ein Standardsystem....

laptux alex # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-20050130, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Last Sync: Mon, 30 Oct 2006 19:00:02 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LANG="de_AT@euro"

LC_ALL="de_AT@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg ooo-kde opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime radeon readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vorbis wifi xine xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

laptux alex #

----------

## alex00

Keiner eine Idee? Brauche wirklich Hilfe....

----------

## nikaya

Bist Du mit dem chroot genau nach Handbuch vorgegangen?

----------

## alex00

Also hier genau die Befehle:

- von Live-CD gebootet 

- dann laufwerke gemountet:

        mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

        mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

- chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

- env-update  (Regenerating....)

- source /etc/profile

- emerge shadow 

Dann kamen wieder die Fehlermelungen, wie oben beschrieben...also ich weiss nicht mehr weiter....

----------

## nikaya

Mach vor dem chroot nochmal ein

```
# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

wie es im Handbuch steht.

----------

## alex00

Jetzt habe ich die beiden Befehle noch dazu genommen...leider immer noch der selbe Fehler......shit!

----------

## nikaya

```
laptux alex # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-20050130, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686)
```

Ähhmm,der gcc sieht ein bißchen komisch aus.Ist das nur ein Copy&Paste-Fehler?

Was sagt denn 

```
emerge -p gcc
```

  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## alex00

Habe versucht sandbox zu compilieren und bekomme folgende Meldung....und wieder wurde die neue Version nicht installiert.....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sandbox-1.2.17/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-sys-apps_-_sandbox-1.2.17-9621.log"

access_wr: /

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

laptux alex # emerge --pretend sandbox

----------

## alex00

Ok habs hinbekommen.....ein:

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge shadow

geht....dann geht auch das einloggen wieder...danke für eure hilfe.....

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe versucht sandbox zu compilieren und bekomme folgende Meldung....und wieder wurde die neue Version nicht installiert.....

 

Das hatte ich in den letzten Tagen auch. Schau dir mal die Empfehlung an, die beim Auspacken der Sourcen kommt. Für diesen einen Kompilierlauf darfst du mal

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge sandbox
```

machen. Sonst sollte man FEATURES nicht ausschalten. Aber hier machts Sinn, weil die "alte" Sandbox ja aktiv ist und nicht durch die neue ersetzt werden kann.

----------

